# Grid 2 DLC kaufen



## Pinocchio (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wo kann man noch die DLC's von Grid 2 kaufen außer über Steam? Vielleicht kann man ja noch was sparen :o)


----------



## Erok (31. Mai 2013)

Hatte auch schon gesucht aber bisher nix gefunden. Und zusammen sind die DLC`s nun wirklich nicht teuer direkt über Steam *g*


----------



## Robonator (31. Mai 2013)

Hab das sonst nur hier gefunden:
GRID 2 - McLaren Racing Pack DLC...


----------



## Erok (31. Mai 2013)

Und das ist in Steam grad mal 1,50 Euro teurer *g* Lohnt also nicht unbedingt


----------



## GxGamer (31. Mai 2013)

Seit den Sims 2 und Dirt 3 frage ich mich was heutzutage noch als Vollversion durchgeht.


----------



## CarlHalla (4. Juni 2013)

Hi,
ich hätte mal eine andere Frage zu den DLCs. Ich habe Grid2 bei Amazon vorbestellt und frage mich nun wie ich an die 2 Gratis DLCs komme. 
Hätte ich irgendwie einen Code oder so bekommen sollen?


----------

